# Which mouse for Gaming?



## Shane (Dec 28, 2008)

hey guys,

i need a new mouse and cant decide between these four so ive created a poll for you guys to help me decide.


*Logitech G5 Laser Gaming Mouse 2007 Edition - USB*
1)http://www.ebuyer.com/product/126433
*£29.35*

2)*Razer CopperHead Tempest Blue 2000DPI Gaming Mouse*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/102435#
*£32.56*

3)*Logitech RX1500 Laser Mouse - USB - OEM*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/145247
*£15.71*

4)*Logitech MX400 Performance Laser Mouse - USB/PS2*
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/105489
*£19.57*

I will be doing gaming (usualy FPS) so the more accurate the mouse the better realy.


thanks for voting/replies


----------



## FairDoos (Dec 28, 2008)

I voted the Razor but i also like the Logitech G5


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 28, 2008)

G5, offers the same kind of sensitivity and has more buttons?


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 28, 2008)

I'd go for the G5. The Razor looks pretty lame for the price, there's hardly anything on it and it doesn't look all that great, either.

The G5 looks great, and has a load of buttons. 

All the others were just too big and clunky! 

I've got the RX1000, works great for me. It's pretty cheap, but there's a load on it and it feels great to use.


----------



## Scubie67 (Dec 28, 2008)

Even though you didnt list them either the G9,G5 or MX 518 ,cant go wrong with any of them.

 Also I know first hand how well Logitech stands behind thier warranty in the case of my G9.I have never owned the razor so I dont know how thier customer support is.


----------



## Shane (Dec 28, 2008)

Kornowski said:


> I'd go for the G5. The Razor looks pretty lame for the price, there's hardly anything on it and it doesn't look all that great, either.
> 
> The G5 looks great, and has a load of buttons.
> 
> ...



dan i also have the RX1000,remember i asked you about it?
it was a great mouse until i spilt coffee all over it and since then its dont nothing but play up 
yeah the G5 does look very nice and its 2000 dpi 

but the Razor has 32kB onboard memory,now i think thats just for the profiles you set right? i dont think it would make all that much difference?
also it has seven independently programmable buttons.





Scubie67 said:


> Even though you didnt list them either the G9,G5 or MX 518 ,cant go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Also I know first hand how well Logitech stands behind thier warranty in the case of my G9.I have never owned the razor so I dont know how thier customer support is.



thanks il look into the G9 but i bet its more than the G5 obviusly,i dont realy want to spend the earth on a mouse but i want a good one that will last me.

thanks for voting guys


----------



## Scubie67 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nevakonaza said:


> dan i also have the RX1000,remember i asked you about it?
> it was a great mouse until i spilt coffee all over it and since then its dont nothing but play up
> yeah the G5 does look very nice and its 2000 dpi
> 
> ...



Yep the G9 is around 40 to 70 % higher cost than the G5here in the states depending on which one is on sale at the time,I like it due to the feel and all the options it has.The G5 is great too if you prefer laser over the mx 518 optical although they feel the same to me except the g5 has a weight pack


----------



## Shane (Dec 28, 2008)

did not realise the G5 had a weight pack...intresting.

i also found this mouse on there,although its Infrared? 

Razer Krait 1600DPI Gaming Mouse - USB
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/114271


----------



## Geoff (Dec 28, 2008)

I love Razer mice.  I've had a few Logitech's but nothing compares to my Razer Diamondback!


----------



## N3crosis (Dec 28, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];1147467 said:
			
		

> I love Razer mice.  I've had a few Logitech's but nothing compares to my Razer Diamondback!



Well nothing compares to my G5 . (I wanted the Razer, but they don't sell many here in Canada .)


----------



## Bob Jeffery (Dec 28, 2008)

LoL ive got a Microsoft intellimouse 3.0 (updated version) that I bought over a year ago at walmart because my mouse had died and i needed a new one. It works great!


----------



## ducis (Dec 28, 2008)

how about a G9? I have one and used to have a G5.
Its quicker on its feet and crazy adjustable


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 28, 2008)

What about the MX518? - £22.99

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-060-LG


----------



## Irishwhistle (Dec 28, 2008)

G5!


----------



## Shane (Dec 28, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> What about the MX518? - £22.99
> 
> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=KB-060-LG



its optical though...not laser?


----------



## teamhex (Dec 28, 2008)

I use a Dell mouse, and I do just fine as far as FPS's go. Id like a nicer feeling mouse in my hand, but I feel that DPI isn't really anything to marvel about. However I have used 2 of these mice and im going with the G5, the razer is pretty good feeling in the hand, but I like the size and feel of the G5


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 28, 2008)

Logitech G5 is a great mouse, i have one and its been great, bought it... 2 years ago or so and still working fine.


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 28, 2008)

flar0n said:


> well nothing compares to my g5 :d. (i wanted the razer, but they don't sell many here in canada .)



ncix!!!!!!


----------



## f.i.t.h (Dec 28, 2008)

G5, fits my hand and the way I hold the mouse perfectly.
And the weights, once you find a setup you want, you'll never want another mouse.


----------



## Mez (Dec 29, 2008)

I would have to say the RX1500. I have it myself  It moves so smoothly, and its clicks are very crisp. Great for quick handgun shooting on Cod4/WaW. I also play CA, Warrock, Americas Army, and Battlefield 2 on it. I've never had problems with it, and its at a great price. I bought mine for $50 USD.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Dec 29, 2008)

Logitech MX518 hands down.


----------



## konsole (Jan 1, 2009)

I have that Performance mouse and I like it.  Don't care for the wireless mice and having to switch out the batteries every week and having a spot to put the wireless receiver.  Wired mouse are alot cheaper and never have any problems with a wireless connection.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to change my vote, I picked up the Microsoft Sidewinder mouse from BB and it is amazing!  Feels great in your hands, the buttons are actually accessible, DPI-on-the-fly, and pretty good software.


----------



## Gooberman (Jan 5, 2009)

I love my G9 mouse  costed $80 when i got it but it doesn't matter i didn't pay for it


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Jan 5, 2009)

Out of those, the G5 is probably best. The Microsoft Sidewinder pwns all of those up there though


----------



## laznz1 (Feb 10, 2009)

G5 looks the best


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 10, 2009)

Cyber Snipa Stinger!

Comfortable, on the fly DPI switching, 3200DPI.

But out of those, I would go with G5, simply cause the razer are slightly uncomfortable especially for my thumb)


----------



## soccerkevin11 (Feb 14, 2009)

You guys forgot wolfking's gaming mice!!!! Those are the best!!!!!!


----------



## ducis (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a g9 and its excellent


----------



## wilson (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm a Razer guy.


----------



## /\E (Feb 14, 2009)

laznz1 said:


> G5 looks the best



Yep...I have one in my hand right now.

I have never tried Razer but their designs just look so late 90's era...


----------



## Computer_Freak (Feb 14, 2009)

/\E said:


> Yep...I have one in my hand right now.
> 
> I have never tried Razer but their designs just look so late 90's era...



Their designs are Uber Cool, they just lack comfort...

I was gonna get a Diamondback 3G, but the thumb mould was uncomfortable as my thumb was slipping off, and it was creating drag...

The Cyber Snipa Fits my hand like a glove. big enough to rest my hand on, but also small enough to still use the fingertip grip.

The only thing is that its an unknown brand...

but I love it.

I say, base it on this, in order of priority (if you are a gamer):
Comfort - Logitech
Tracking device - Razer
Looks - your choice

logitechs tracking device is not bad, but its not a razer...

I find comfort was a HUGE issue as im on my computer all the time...


----------



## funkysnair (Feb 14, 2009)

ive got the g5 and im very happy with it, its a very good choice


----------



## LocalHSkater (Feb 19, 2009)

I use the RX1500 and it works perfectly, cheaper than the rest and gets the job done!


----------

